# Mount the trolling motor straight or diagonal on deck



## bulldog (Jan 25, 2011)

I just finished my front deck and I will be mounting my trolling motor pretty soon and I see two different ways it can be done. I can mount it in line with the side of the boat and I can mount it diagonal on the front deck, see the pics for reference. How would you do it and why?

I see it like this: 
Mounting it straight with the side of the boat: Would give me more deck space when it is stowed or in use but it would cause the boat to move down the lake or river crooked because while in use the motor will be to the front left of the boat and not centered.

Mounting it diagonal: Would give me less deck space both stowed and in use but it would make the boat move straight down the water because while in use it will be in the front middle of the boat.

What are your thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've had them both ways. I never have noticed ANY difference in speed; power or mobility. More space is always good. The "angle" theory is often brought up..but a slight turning of the TM head has fixed any issues for me
Rich


----------



## chavist93 (Jan 25, 2011)

I mounted mine at an angle only because it's a mod v and it fit better that way. In your case I'd definately mount it straight down the side. I've used them that way and didn't really notice much of a difference in tracking.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 26, 2011)

Extra room is always a plus. I placed mine somewhere in between your options, should have put it all the way to the side. Just make sure your cable is long enough and you can place your foot control where you want on the far right side if needed.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 26, 2011)

I mount mine straight.. but my front deck is not raised as high as yours. I have mine set about 1' off the left side of the boat like you have it so that I can put 4 rods on that side of the deck. I'll try to snap a pic tonight if it's not raining


----------



## Brine (Jan 26, 2011)

Push it as far to the side as you can. No sense in blocking off any of that great deck space you just created. I don't think you will notice any difference in how the boat pulls.


----------



## zerofivenismo (Jan 28, 2011)

My vote is to mount it straight on the side. Same way I have mines. Your boat will track straight down the lake just fine.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 28, 2011)

Mount it so it takes up the least amount of space stowed, and deployed, and makes it easier to get into and out of the boat when stowed, and the boat is beached.


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 28, 2011)

LonLB said:


> Mount it so it takes up the least amount of space stowed, and deployed, and makes it easier to get into and out of the boat when stowed, and the boat is beached.


 
Good advice! I have a V style so mine is offset - it actually hangs over the side just a bit. I tripped on it getting in the boat cause it's right where you step on from the beach.


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 30, 2011)

I have mine mounted straight on my 1652. The only real tracking issues I have are when turning in the wind, you have to kinda compensate for the angle your wanting to troll to and the wind, other than that no problems. Plus I have a ton more space upfront and it just works out better for me.


Here is a pic and you can see that there is plenty of room for my fat tail and plenty of other junk.


----------



## Deadmeat (Jan 30, 2011)

I mounted mine straight down the side as in your first pic. I've also had it mounted at an angle on another boat and I can't see any difference at all. Space is always at a premium on small boats and mounting it down the side gives you the most space for the same effect.


----------



## bulldog (Jun 14, 2011)

Ended up mounting it straight along the side and everything works perfect.


----------



## Express (Jun 22, 2011)

bulldog said:


> Ended up mounting it straight along the side and everything works perfect.



i also had this question so thanks for posting it! and thanks to all of the great responses i will be mounting mine straight on the far left as well. post a pic or two if you can. good luck


----------



## fender66 (Jun 22, 2011)

bulldog said:


> Ended up mounting it straight along the side and everything works perfect.



I was just going to tell you to mount in this way. (Sorry I'm late) This is exactly how mine is mounted and I've NEVER noticed it going sideways through the water cause you're constantly adjusting your foot anyway.

Great job. We still need to hook up sometime.


----------

